# Why and How did Gollum’s Eyes Glow?



## JPMaximilian (Aug 5, 2021)

Some mammal’s eyes (deer for one) seem to glow when light is shone on them.

I have been out in the woods on several occasions at night with only a flashlight and seeing glowing green eyes on what I assumed were deer or raccoons is very eerie.

Some searching revealed this is caused by a layer of cells in the eyes called tapetum lucidum, which reflects light. However, this doesn’t emit or produce light. 

Hobbits, being related to humans, probably didn’t have this feature in their eyes and even if they did wouldn’t glow in a totally dark environment anyway.

It’s a somewhat mundane question, but how did Gollum's eye’s glow and what caused them to do so?

In some circumstances the glowing could be attributed to reflected firelight (on the banks of the Anduin) or perhaps light from Gandalf’s staff in Moria. But in other cases in Moria in the Hobbit his eyes seem to be the only source of light. Was this a mutation having lived in the dark for so long? Some power or side effect of the ring? Simply an artistic description of Gollum’s eyes? Something specific to Smeagol’s breed of Hobbit?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 5, 2021)

JPMaximilian said:


> Some mammal’s eyes (deer for one) seem to glow when light is shone on them.
> 
> I have been out in the woods on several occasions at night with only a flashlight and seeing glowing green eyes on what I assumed were deer or raccoons is very eerie.
> 
> ...


I always thought of it as an adaptation he developed being in the dark for hundreds of years combined with the mutations and corruptive nature of the One Ring.


CL


----------



## Elthir (Aug 5, 2021)

I think the Dagor Dagorath has something to do with it.

*Edit*: That's it Elthir! One too many. *I ban you* (for a certain length of time)! 

*Ando *


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 5, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I think the Dagor Dagorath has something to do with it.
> 
> *Edit*: That's it Elthir! One too many. *I ban you* (for a certain length of time)!
> 
> *Ando *


You think the Dagor Dagorath has something to do with everything 😂


----------



## grendel (Aug 5, 2021)

JPMaximilian said:


> It’s a somewhat mundane question, but how did Gollum's eye’s glow and what caused them to do so?


You know, I've wondered about that too. Not just that his eyes were described as occasionally having a "greenish glow" but also this passage from "The Passage of the Marshes":

"Smeagol was holding a debate with some other thought that used the same voice but made it squeak and hiss. _A pale light and a green light alternated in his eyes as he spoke_."

I have zero experience with schizophrenia or split personalities, and I am curious as to whether IRL there are actual physical changes to a person when one personality takes center stage, so to speak. (I suspect in this case, it was just Tolkien wanting to make it seem rather magical and eerie.)


----------



## Ciderwell (Aug 6, 2021)

JPMaximilian said:


> Simply an artistic description of Gollum’s eyes?


It could be a way to provide contrast with the Light of Earendil - (though how the Elves managed to bottle starlight is beyond me). Maybe Frodo activated the phail in Shelob's lair through some kind of heartfelt goodness; a memory of better days far off. Whereas Gollum had desolation in his heart more akin to a pale moon in a sky starless and bible black.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 20, 2021)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I always thought of it as an adaptation he developed being in the dark for hundreds of years combined with the mutations and corruptive nature of the One Ring.
> 
> 
> CL


I have a feeling this is part of it. The One Ring is exceptionally powerful after all and can obviously instigate changes in it's wearer. As Gollum began to "fade" into the "shadow world" this may have been a physiological side-effect. Or it may have been the Ring's power giving Gollum power according to his measure and need (we know it's capable of all kinds of powers, but only based on the measure of the one using it).



Ealdwyn said:


> You think the Dagor Dagorath has something to do with everything 😂


Understandably so. I don't care what Tolkien Scholar Michael Martinez says, it's canon.


----------

